# Wie viel GELD für neuen Gaming-PC mindestens ausgeben?



## Oachkatzl21 (10. Dezember 2014)

*Wie viel GELD für neuen Gaming-PC mindestens ausgeben?*

Array

Meine Frage: was muss ich denn mindestens ausgeben, damit seine Spiele jetzt (und in mittlerer Zukunft) flüssig laufen (nur Rechner komplett, ohne Peripherie)? Bei der Auflösung würde er Abstriche machen, es sollte aber nicht ruckeln (Problem bei seinem aktuellen Rechner). 

Eine Auswahl der Spiele, die er spielt oder spielen möchte:

- Risen 3
- Aliens: Isolation
- Lords of the Fallen
- Assassins Creed: Unity

Danke!


----------



## Enisra (10. Dezember 2014)

im Falle von Unity ist es eher nötig eine mittlere Zukunft zu warten bis Ubisoft das endlich portiert hat
Ansonsten dürfte der Sweetspot bei so 900-1200€ liegen, wobei es da schon eine gute Weile mit versorgt ist

Allerdings, ganz wichtig, nur wenn man einen selbsterstellten nimmt!
Wenn man den aus den Elektronicsupermarkt Prospekt nimmt, bekommt man für das Geld Scheiße in die man erstmal noch so 400€ Investieren muss


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2014)

Der berühmte klassische 1000er ist eine relativ gute Benchmark für einen guten Spiele-PC. Mehr geht immer, ist aber nur in den seltensten Fällen nötig. Weniger geht auch, allerdings ist das mit Einschränkungen verbunden und hängt auch von der Art der Spiele ab. Wäre es nur Civilisation oder ähnliches würde auch ein 700 EUR PC langen. Aber bei den genannten würde ich schon allein deshalb 1000 EUR ansetzen. Und selbst da ist Unity alles andere als perfekt was die Hardwareressourcen betrifft. Alien Isolation verlangt auch einiges, läuft aber dafür im Gegensatz zu Unity problemlos. Lords of the Fallen hat auch relativ hohe Anforderungen. Wenn Du weiter in der Liga zocken willst und nicht gleich nach 8-12 Monaten eine große Aufrüstorgie haben möchtest, würde ich bei den um die 1000 EUR bleiben. Wobei Dir keiner garantieren kann, daß in 12 Monaten nicht doch irgendein trotzdem gut optimierter Grafikkracher das System in die Knie zwingt....

Entscheidend ist auch das Gesamtpaket. Komplettsysteme haben da meist einen Haken. Die werben mit großer CPU, großer Festplatte, RAM und Grafikkarte. Aber dann hapert es im Detail: Alter Chipsatz, der die CPU ausbremst, lahme Festplatte (wenn auch groß) u.s.w.

Unter 8 GB würde ich nie gehen. Darüber könnte man je nach Budget bis 16 GB diskutieren. Mehr ist aber sinnlos. Grafikkarte würde ich von einem rennomierten Hersteller nehmen (Gainward, MSI u.s.w.), nicht von irgendeinem Noname-Produzenten. Beim Chip gibts grundsätzlich erst einmal die Wahl AMD oder Nvidia. AMD ist in der Regel bei ungefähr gleicher Leistung etwas günstiger. Dafür nicht physX-fähig. Die meisten Spiele sind aber auf Nvidia optimiert. Was aber auch nichts zu sagen hat, weil z.B. beim Nvidia-optimierten Unity die Nutzer von Nvidia-Grafikkarten die gleichen Probleme (Performance/Bugs) haben wie die AMD-Nutzer. Da würde ich aus dem Grund die Entscheidung hierzu vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig machen. Bei der CPU würde ich definitiv Intel präferieren. Von der Preis-/Leistung her würde ich einen Xeon nehmen. Ist im Prinzip ein i7 ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit (die für den Gamer im Prinzip sinnlos ist). Dafür kostet der Xeon deutlich weniger.


----------



## Typhalt (10. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe mal was zusammen gestellt, was erst mal eine weihle reichen sollte, wie lange kann man nie sagen, da man nie weiß welche Anforderungen die nächsten Spiele haben werden. Aber mit folgendem System kann man jedes aktuelle Spiel auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen problemlos und mit freude Spielen kann. Ich weiß nicht wie hoch das Budget ist, aber theoretisch kann man noch etwas beim Prozessor sparen und an der GPU auch noch ein paar Euro. Wobei es bei der GPU nicht sehr sinnvoll ist, da die aktuellen und zukünftigen Titel sicher auf viel Leistung zurück greifen werden. 
Ich stelle grundsätzlich bei mindfactory zusammen, weil die Seite für mich am übersichtlichsten ist. Die teile findet man aber auch ähnlichgünstig bei Hardwareversand.de. Dort kann man das System auch zusammen bauen lassen für 30(?) Euro. 

Hier mal die zukunftsichere Auswahl: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b9671e8cd884704315f6170b8ed120c35e0636d7d0 

Fallst es nicht ins Budget passt, kann man sicher auch noch was günstigeres finden, wo Ihr Sohn auch spaß dran haben wird


----------



## Oachkatzl21 (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und umfassenden Antworten!

Ich musste allerdings schwer schlucken, denn ich habe ein Budget, wo die Schmerzgrenze bei 500.-€, maximal 600.-€ liegt (nur der Rechner). Welche Nachteile hätte denn mein Sohn bei einem Rechner zu diesem Preis?

Um diesen Preis werden sog. "Gaming-Rechner" angeboten, kann man das komplett vergessen oder kann man damit auch Spaß haben (mit geringerer Graphikauflösung, versteht sich)?

Bei meinen Anwendungen (Photoshop etc.) kann ich auch mit "schlechten" Rechnern leben, dann geht halt alles langsamer. Das scheint beim Spielen ja anders zu sein?


----------



## Typhalt (10. Dezember 2014)

Also da muss man schon ein bisschen auf Grafik verzichten. da muss man wohl Auflösung und generelle einstellungen runter schrauben. Vorallem bei Spielen wie Assassin´s Creed Unity. Aber spielen könnte er da trotzdem noch. Allerdings würde ich auch da wieder auf einen SelbstbauPC zurück greifen, weil man da vorallem ausgewogene Komponenten bekommt und nicht durch CPU oder GPU ausgebremst wird.
Zusammen bauen lassen kann auch in frage kommen? Wenn ja ist ein Windows vorhanden? oder noch besser wäre, wenn jemand den PC zusammen bauen könnte, da man dann noch mal 30€ mehr für Hardware zur verfügung hätte. 
Auf jeden fall rate ich und wahrscheinlich alle anderen auch zu einem selbst zusammengestellten PC, Da meistens die fertigen "GamingPC´s" nicht sonderlich viel taugen.


Hier wäre ein 600€ System. Meine meinung ist, dass man vielleicht nicht mehr sparen sollte, damit der Jung auch ne weile damit Spaß haben kann: 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22089fbf74dcf26c31e9ea0550401af0718a01a58ad59


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2014)

Es ist so: mit einem PC für 600€ (ohne Windows) kann man sicher alle aktuellen Spiele noch recht gut mit höheren Details genießen UND kann den PC auch noch in 1-2 Jahren nur per Grafikkartenupdate wieder sehr fit machen. Aber unter 600€ nimmt die Leistung überproportional ab: du sparst zB 50€ und hast direkt 30-40% weniger Spieleleistung.

Optimal wäre es, wenn man vlt von einem anderen PC noch das ein oder andere Bauteil übernehmen kann: Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk und natürlich Windows. 


Hier in dem Thread findet du nen Tipp von mir für 600€, ähnlich wie Typhalts Tipp: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9338333-pc-fuer-500-600-a.html  da ist dann halt u,a. ein teureres Mainbaord drin - bei hardwareversand.de (siehe Thread) würde man Dir aktuell den PC für nur 10€ zusammenbauen, natürlich aber nur dann, wenn genügend Teile für nen PC beisammen sind - wenn du Gehäuse und Netzteil zB schon selber hättest, kann der Shop den PC nicht zusammenbauen   aber wenn Du jetzt ganz speziell schon eine Festplatte und/oder DVD-Laufwerk hast, dann könntest Du DAS bei der Bestellung weglassen und später selber einbauen. Denn wenn nur die Festplatte und/oder DVD-LW fehlt, baut der Shop den Rest trotzdem zusammen. #

In meinem Beispiel hast Du halt nen Core i5 und eine AMD R9 270X - bei Typhalt die 15% schnellere R9 280. Aber wenn Du da jetzt statt der 270X eine Karte nimmst, die relevant spart (also nicht nur 10-20€), dann sinkt die Spieleleistung sofort um 40%. Ähnlich bei der CPU, da wäre eine merkbare Ersparnis nur mit nem core i3 möglich (100€), aber die Leistung sinkt direkt stark UND man wird deutlich früher bei noch kommenden Games in Probleme kommen und muss vlt dann die CPU erneut aufrüsten. 

Daher würde ich in JEDEM Falle unbedingt nen Core i5 nehmen plus mind eine R9 270X - da auf keinen Fall sparen. Der Core i5 wäre dann wiederum eine super Grundlage, d.h. falls dann mal Games nur noch schwach laufen, kann man mit ner neuen grafikkarte den PC wieder sehr fit machen, denn ein Core i5 passt von seinem Potential her auch zu absoluten HighEnd-Grafikkarten für (aktuell) 500€, und solche Karten bzw. gleichstarke noch neu herauskommende Karten werden aller Erfahrung nach in 2 Jahren wohl dann "nur" noch 200-250€ kosten.


----------



## iPol0nski (12. Dezember 2014)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen man braucht keine 1000€ auszugeben um aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können! Habe selber einen 550€ PC (Amazon also nichtmal selber zusammen Gestellt) und kann darauf sogar Watchdog's spielen! Generell muss man an der Auflösung meistens nicht so stark Schrauben (Zocke alles in 1080p) sondern eher an den Texturen. Mit 600€ kann man schon was ordentlichen zusammenbauen. Natürlich ist dieser in den nächten Jahren immer schlechter als einer für 1000€, allerdings ausreichend zum Zocken usw. Man kann ja immer noch aufrüsten. So könnte es zum Beipsiel dann zum Geburtstag ne neue Grafikkarte oder so geben


----------

